# Sports suck...



## curethis (Dec 21, 2013)

Baseketball is where it is at! Sports these days are lame...


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 31, 2013)

This thread is lame!


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 1, 2014)

I generally tend to think that the fans suck worse than the sports, but that's not to say the sports are any good.


----------



## brimck325 (Jan 1, 2014)

"sports" died out a long time ago.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 1, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> "sports" died out a long time ago.


Arguably much like music.


----------



## a mongo frog (Jan 1, 2014)

tobinates559 said:


> im sorry but if you follow sports enough to know all the players and all the stats and shit, you are wasting alot of your time, pick up a damn book!! if you watch football more than a few times a year im sorry buy you are a monkey


your just joking around. funny though!!!! some people might think your serious though and think your a dumb shit. good thing you were joking. thats was a funny joke.


----------



## PeyoteReligion (Jan 1, 2014)

Can't watch basketball. Too much flopping and the refs are too much a par of the game. But good games are fun to watch in the background at the local sushi spot.


----------



## BWG707 (Jan 1, 2014)

Players run the game of pro basketball. They are the most pampered pro athletes I can think of. It's all show, I'd much rather watch college b ball.


----------



## biglungs (Jan 2, 2014)

if u dont like it change the channel. playing sports is much more rewarding. get your ass off the couch.


----------



## tobinates559 (Jan 2, 2014)

a mongo frog said:


> your just joking around. funny though!!!! some people might think your serious though and think your a dumb shit. good thing you were joking. thats was a funny joke.



no i am not joking at all, sports are a joke, and all the people i know that watch sports are about as mindless as it gets!!! like someone just said if you really like sports wouldn't you rather play instead of watch?

just because you like to watch a bunch of dudes play ball, doesn't mean we all do!! SPORTS keep people like you busy and distracted


----------



## spandy (Jan 2, 2014)

BWG707 said:


> I'd much rather watch college b ball.


No shit, that or a good local HS game. But not on tv, if you aren't there then what the fuck are you watching for? Just to have an excuse for more tv and beer time?

I haven't watch even the Super Bowl in years, just dont care. Same with the WS or any basketball game at all, ever. I was an athlete in HS and college so sports have always been a big part of my life, but pro sports these days? Fuck that shit, its obvious they have forgotten why they even started playing in the first place. 

I could care less about the papers, the parents patting me on the back and the congrats at school. It could of been silent in the bleachers and I still would have gone all out. Pros are more worreid about what dance they are gonna execute or looking for the nearest camera to stick their face in. Fuck 
'em.


----------



## tip top toker (Jan 4, 2014)

curethis said:


> Wow someone has some built up aggression. I bet it's mommy/daddy related...


You do realize that it is just a line from the film?

[video=youtube_share;DpMNwFSLJxg]http://youtu.be/DpMNwFSLJxg[/video]


----------



## dux (Jan 4, 2014)

Basketball? its like soccer with the amount of sissy floppers isn't it?


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 5, 2014)

They should just start calling this site naysayer.com

this is my impression of every post ever... "Whatever you just said is stupid, but I didn't even read it."


----------



## sikkinixx (Jan 5, 2014)

tobinates559 said:


> no i am not joking at all, sports are a joke, and all the people i know that watch sports are about as mindless as it gets!!! like someone just said if you really like sports wouldn't you rather play instead of watch?
> 
> just because you like to watch a bunch of dudes play ball, doesn't mean we all do!! SPORTS keep people like you busy and distracted


They should just start calling this site naysayer.com


This is my impression of every post ever... "Whatever you just said is stupid, but I didn't even read it."


Yup, everyone who watches sports is a moron and everyone who smokes a bunch of pot and writes about it online is super smart. 

Good thing were aren't distracting ourselves and keeping busy here. God we are cool.

THIS IS THE SPORTS SECTION!!!!!


----------



## curethis (Jan 5, 2014)

tip top toker said:


> You do realize that it is just a line from the film?
> 
> [video=youtube_share;DpMNwFSLJxg]http://youtu.be/DpMNwFSLJxg[/video]


Oh shit. Now I feel like an ass. Was not thinking...


----------



## twostrokenut (Jan 5, 2014)

Motocross and Supercross for me, I tend to like the individual sports......


----------



## hsfkush (Feb 17, 2014)

dux said:


> Basketball? its like soccer with the amount of sissy floppers isn't it?


Depends what leagues you watch for "soccer" as you Americans say. If you're watching La Liga(Spain) or Serie A(Italy), then yeah no doubt you're right. But it's not as rife in Germany or England. Yes you get the occasional player "diving" and most players exaggerate a foul these days, but players like Luis Suarez, who have been guilty of play acting, do genuinely get kicked about the field due to their undeniable talent. The same applies to Lionel Messi and Ronaldo...

I'm not denying that it happens in England or Germany, of course it does, but it's recently been highlighted in the media and players have started to curb their antics, most notably Luis Suarez.


----------



## biglungs (Feb 17, 2014)

we Americans dont watch soccer


----------



## Rawrb (Feb 21, 2014)

[youtube]CEVdca9U9LM[/youtube]


----------



## hsfkush (Mar 2, 2014)

biglungs said:


> we Americans dont watch soccer


Actually you're wrong.

In the last 10 years, attendances have improved something like 40% at all "soccer" stadia across America. In terms of TV viewing figures, the English Premier League had a 70% increase in American viewers from last season...


----------



## twostrokenut (Mar 3, 2014)

biglungs said:


> we Americans dont watch soccer


You must be joking. The word soccer says it all.


----------



## Pinworm (Mar 3, 2014)

twostrokenut said:


> You must be joking. The word soccer says it all.


Burn. Hhahahaha.


----------



## twostrokenut (Mar 3, 2014)

Double posts for the come up lol.


----------

